# Lais Ribeiro - walking the runway for 2018 Victoria’s Secret Fashion Show at Pier 94 in New York 08.11.2018 x3



## brian69 (9 Nov. 2018)

​


----------



## MetalFan (9 Nov. 2018)

Hot Mama! :drip:


----------



## Rolli (9 Nov. 2018)

Scharfe Lady :thx: dir


----------



## jys (9 Nov. 2018)

Danke fur Lais !


----------



## Punisher (10 Nov. 2018)

mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein
:drip:


----------



## cloudbox (18 Dez. 2018)

Thanks for Lais!


----------

